# My Raceway, DeBary Glen, is finally running with a good power supply



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Over the last few days we have been busy getting rid of the Scaley power bases and wall warts. I have also connected the track mate relay to control the power at the start of a race and for track calls. We initially only hooked up one lane and tested the timing equipment which is working quite well. In the process we have connected four taps to make sure the power is even at every point on the circuit. With the outside (red) lane hooked up I have been testing some of the cars and their reaction to the increased power. It is interesting to see how different motors from the various manufacturers perform with a decent power supply. So far it seems to me that Ninco and SCX motors have the least improvement while Slot.It, NSR and Scalextric to a point have benefitted the most. Right now I have the power dialed at 12.8v for general use. I think some cars will run (handle) their best at about 11v. When I turned it down to 10v the cars were generally too slow and about as interesting as watching grass grow. There were exceptions of course. It will probably take several weeks to sort things out and I will take into account things I have read here. And no I am not planning to remove the magnets.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What did you buy for a power supply?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The power supply is MG Electronics Model No. PS10AD.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Everything is now wired and all four lanes run with ample power on all sections of the track. The relay for track calls was hooked up so now we can have timed races as well as total lap races. Even though it is rather expensive for home use I recommend the TrackMate lap counting hardware and software in combination with the Professor Motor power buss and driver stations.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

*A milestone has been passed. We had our first group session*

Thusday I brought a friend of mine who has helped me with the final construction details of my 1/32 raceway which I have named DeBary Glen over to have an all day running session. Mostly to iron out things like proper voltage settings for the various manufacturer's cars. Scalextric and SCX have motors that need a full 13+ volts to perform like race cars while Slot.It and Ninco motors only need about 11.5 volts to tear up the track. 1/43rd cars have motors that don't wake up until the power is turned up to over 15 volts.

Anyway we worked on that issue (while doing a lot of driving) for several hours until two more of our friends arrived after they got off from work, For the next two hours or so the four of us ran everything from Slot.It GT cars to Scaley LMPs to Scaley Start GT cars. We really had a ball. Sometimes as much as five minutes of neck and neck four cars zooming around the track. I had more fun with slot cars than I can remember having in a long long time. Regular racing will follow soon


----------

